# Help Identify Year and/or model of Long Tractor



## Bgcntry1979

I have a Long BMC tractor I bought and I have no idea the model or year. I have looked all over but I fear it has been painted over. The motor is a BMC 1622cc gas and the tractor is 2 wheel drive. It use to have a bucket on the front and a hoe in the back that were removed befor I bought it. Please help if you can!!


----------



## Thomas

Check my book and I got nuttin.


----------



## Mits372

It is gonna be probably late 60s early 70s model. I know some were painted orange back then. Looks to me it is possibly the equivalent to a 360. Looks too big to be a, mini. We sold tons of these back in Mississippi while I was growing up. Only orange one that I really remember was the mini long we had personally. All rest was blue and silver til they went blue and almost black. I did a search fir orange long and it pulled up a 445 but it had the square fenders. The round fenders on yours matches the 360 fenders also. One thing ab longs are usually the first 2 numbers are their hp so if you know the hp of the
engine then that might help you. Hope this helps any. Good luck!


----------



## Bgcntry1979

Well the engine plate says 16T/ 217. 157. The 1622 is actually a raised casting on the side of the block. I assumed it was the motor size. Thats the hardest part. Trying to identify the motor to get parts. I greatly appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Mits372

Your very welcome! I bet it is gonna be a mini. Long used that engine as well as other manufacturers. Out was also used in some cars. Do a google search on the engine and check long tractors that used that engine also. You should get your answer. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Bgcntry1979

Well much digging and searching i found the motor is a Mowog 1.6L or 1622cc. Its build in the sixties and found in MG midgets and a couple others. The 16T on the plate im guessing is to show it as a 1622 tractor motor.


----------



## longboy

*bought a long yesterday and trying to figure out just what i got ! help please*

yesterday I purchased a long tractor im thinking its a 460 but the hood is missing and im just not sure . going by the serial number on the block the engine is a 1529 that was used with the 460 but also in the 445 . also id like some help figuring out the year model ive found 2 serial number and don't know what one to use to find year model. 1st is 57869 and the other is 336404


----------



## sirloy

This would be the equivalent to the Leyland 154 which was an up graded BMC Mini tractor. There is lots of info around the internet about them.
Incidentally the mowog name was the casting brand of the engine block.


----------



## rwjewett

Same boat here. "Inherited" a Long tractor. No idea what year/model. From the engine plate it has a D-121 engine, 55HP, 2400RPM (thanks google translate). I am getting a Gen light, so now trying to find parts.

Apparently the info I have is not sufficient to identify the model, so any wisdom is appreciated.


----------

